# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Just met Kevin Levrone

## ironman57

He came to work out at my gym, Powerhouse Gym. He's fucking huge! Real cool guy. Talked to everyone that came up to him. I'm gonna try to get a pic with him.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I met him at Arnolds and my story is a bit different then your, he was a prick to the largest scale, ignorant and arrogant ...oh well...XXL

----------


## Big Al

yeah when I met him he was rude and like was spaced as anything, was truelly not impressed. JD, Melven Antony, Dorian, Eddie Ebbew, and Tom Price are guys who seem consistantly friendly and willing to chat, Tom after last years O was training in Golds and I caught him as he went out the door to say that he phyqiue was one I really admired, he was so fucking nice chatted to me for 15 mins, then said shit better go bro, need to eat........damn right! Maybe being on Hols from England helped, you guys dig an English accent right? LOL

----------

